# New reptile shop in Bristol



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Thought I would let you all know about a great new reptile shop open in Bristol.
Its a well stocked shop with a good variety of reptiles. Every vivarium has its own thermostat and all temperatures are recorded regularly. Staff willingly take there time with every reptile sale to ensure the new owner thoroughly understands their new pets requirements, care sheets are also given with each reptile.
The shop is expecting some brand new innovative products to arrive very soon.
A large venomous area provides the setting for venomous handling demonstrations and teaching sessions - all behind a safety screen - mainly open on Saturdays at present.
There is even an small kids area, so your young ones can sit and colour in or attempt puzzles whilst you shop. 
Heres a link to the website

www.reptile-zone.co.uk


----------

